# Best slicker for puppies



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi guys, can anyone advise me on the best slicker for jasper? His skin seems quite sensitive. He used to love being brushed as a tiny pup but at 15 weeks tomorrow he is constantly attacking the brush and if he gets me in the process I think he sees that as a bonus, lol! I'll keep at it and hopefully he will get used to it. He's fine with his eyes and ears being cleaned, nails clipped etc just the brush x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I have a untangling comb which is great the teeth revolve so it doesn't pull. Max loves it on his back, it's round his face that he thinks we are playing!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

It's surprising how many tangles they get even as pups! Glad I am in a routine with him. I brush him at least every other day, just wish it was a more relaxing experience instead of a wrestling match! Oh well, he is a puppy...lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I have a slicker with little balls on the end so kinder on the skin. Also started using a Tangle Teezer recently on both my Poos with some success. You can buy them online or in Boots. 

http://www.boots.com/en/Tangle-Teez...-_-google-_-Boots+Beauty-_-Dynamic+Search+Ads


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I saw the tangle teaser on feel unique but had already placed my order! Glad to here it's good, will have to pop into boots and have a look 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

The tangle teaser is OK for puppy coats but I found it just scooted over the
matts on Betty's adult coat. I also think the ball pin slicker is a bit less harsh on a puppies skin


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I got a small animal karlie slicker and its much gentler than the other one I had. It brushes his coat lovely 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

